# 1980's Japanese sports car?



## Bay7 (Nov 8, 1999)

Hi,

I'm not exactly a sports car buff so I'd appreciate a little help.

I'm thinking of building a diorama of a Japanese knight Rider knock off under construction.

Does anyone know where there's a good list (hopefully with pictures) of mid 80's japanese sports cars?

Many thanks,

Steve


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Steve, first thing that comes to mind for me are the Datsun 240/280's. But here's a short list I drew from a simple search on Mega Hobbies and Scalehobbiest.com. 

Arii '83 Skyline 2000RS
Tamiya 240ZG (1971)
Tamiya Skyline 2000 GT-R
Hasegawa Toyota Celica 1600GT Race (this is a 1970's car)
Tamiya '86 Toyota Celica 2000GTR
Aoshima 1985 Toyota AE86 Corolla Levin 
Tamiya Mazda Efini RX-7 (mid 1980's maybe)
Tamiya Toyota Supra (great twin turbo, not sure if it's an '80's or an early '90's)


----------

